# Joe Walsh at Daryl's House



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Daryl Hall has a show called "Live from Daryl's House" where he hosts guest musicians for a jam in his living room/studio.

This episode is when Joe Walsh showed up. He plays some interesting guitars here. Rock's the Duesenberg on "Life's been good"!

Some great performances here in a setting I can only dream of! 

http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=75


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool show, never knew about it. Thanks for posting


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I love Darylshouse. Hours of good viewing and listening. I think it's great seeing and hearing accomplished musicians play together and talk.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

some musician friends of mine turned me onto Darrel's house years ago and I've been watching it monthly ever since. Anyone who has never seen it before is in for a major treat.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

+1 I just saw this a month ago, I was blown away! What a great show


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Never heard of Daryl's house before. And who doesn't like listening to Joe Walsh? Great post!

PS: What guitar is Joe playing on "Life's Been Good?"


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Duesenberg.

[video=youtube;wFlnKsoIZ5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFlnKsoIZ5o[/video]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great show with so many great artists...Look for the Bacon Brothers episode. Quite the eye opener imo.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ive watched this a few times...thanks for posting...gonna watch it again...


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never heard of this show....very cool....another thing to throw on my youtube list.


----------

